# shop made belt grinder



## prmindartmouth (Jan 31, 2018)

This project is less active now, other than in use nearly daily. It is a belt grinder made from stuff I had available and powered by my variable speed Shopsmith. My article describing it, titled "Nifty Belt Grinder Modifications" was printed in the June July 2017 issue of Machinist's Workshop" magazine. It handles belts from 1" or 2" by 42"and up to 60" long. It can be used vertically or horizontally.
I will try to attach some photos, but as a new member, am not sure if they will get on.


----------



## johnnielsen (Feb 18, 2018)

Good looking unit.
John


----------



## Alexander (Feb 18, 2018)

This looks really cool. It turned out great.


----------

